# caad 5 headset....



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

just bought a 2003 CAAD5 (nos) off ebay. What kind of headset do I need? pic below. The silver frame only is what I purchased for a "super crit bike' project. The 2002 CAAD5 stars and stripes is from my pic collection, just for grins.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Any 1 1/8 internal hidden headset will fit, there are many choices Campy Record, Canecreek, FSA.


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Any 1 1/8 internal hidden headset will fit, there are many choices Campy Record, Canecreek, FSA.


I believe 45/45 degree contact (Campy standard) made by those Zamboni mentions above as well as Ritchey and others. You could contact Cannondale's customer service as well to verify the standard.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a Campy Record hidden headset on my caad 9 not sure if you can see them in details.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a black 2003 caad 5 and the campy spec headset is what you want to get.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I have had good luck with Cannondale's customer service. You can send them an email asking the same question and they will answer it for you. It might take them a couple of days before they write you back, but they will. 

[email protected]


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

Campy style 45x45.


----------

